# Katadin



## Anonymous (Sep 6, 2002)

I am an experienced climber in NH, and have done about half the 4000 footers, inc. the Pressies.  I want to go hike Katadin sometime, and was wondering about the difficulty and trail length.  What's a good loop over the summit and Knife Edge.  Also, is the K.E. really as hard and "dizzing" as they say?  Can you give a description of the trail over it?

Thanks!
Happy trails.   :beer:


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 6, 2002)

*Katahdin*

I'd say it's similar to the Northern Presidentials if your route includes heading up a head wall.  Hard to say if it's as bad as they say, getting into & out of the chimney rivals any similar stretch of Huntington, after that it only climbs a about 300 feet to the summit from Pamola.  It is however very narrow (nothing in NH IMO comes close - I have to think Dave Metsky who runs the White Mountain Server has pictures if not, I have several friends going this weekend.)  BTW, I found it a bit un-nerving in a drizzle with poor disability & wind gusting 10-20, I'd rather do huntington in similar conditions but that is because steep with 4-point contact bothers me less than narrow & 2 points of contact (just feet)

I'd question anyone who would want to be there in 40+ winds.

A couple of good loops, Start at roaring brook & either go up to Chimney pond or up the Helon Taylor Trail.  HT brings you up to Pamola, one end of the KE.  from Chimney pond, you can go up Dudley to get to Pamola or loop the other way either up Cathedral or Saddle Trail.  (saddle is easier but still steep with somew loss scree)  If you are ambitious & a peakbagger, you can hit Hamlin also by ascending Hamlin Ridge.  after Hamlin head to Baxter & down knife Edge.  from the other way head towards Hamlin, you will pass Saddle or Hamlin RIdge depending on your choice.  Depening on which way you go, just reverse what I suggested.

I know of few people who have been to BSP who do not list it as the best place in the east.  If you are going up for a day-hike on a weekend, who must get to the gate before 5:00 if you want a chance at going up via Roaring Brook.  BSP only allows so many vehicles in each lot each day.  It seems like there are a lot of rules at BSP (there are) but it helps keep the area as great as it is.


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2002)

Here are a few other Katahdin threads:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=279

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=174

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=18

And here are some awesome pics of the area:

http://gallery.backcountry.net/chomp-baxter02

Hope this helps!


----------



## Michelle (Sep 11, 2002)

*The big K*

Actually just hiked it for the first time this past weekend. I was amazed at how magnificent the mountain is. 

I have no fear of heights and had absolutely no problem with Knife Edge, no way would I want to attempt it in a good gusty wind though. A friend of mine has a slight fear of heights and made it all the way over, we were just nearby for moral support if needed.

We did a beatiful loop up Chimney Pond to Hamlin Ridge, over to Baxter, across Knife Edge, then down Helon Taylor in perfect conditions.

The KE looks just like you think it would, like a very serrated knife, jagged and scary. I wouldn't want to attempt in rain or winds, but otherwise, very doable for anyone without a HUGE fear of heights.

Have fun, it's worth it!


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2002)

*thanks for the info!!*

thanks so much, you run a great site.

cya
 :beer:


----------

